# Foliar fertilization of annuals/perennials?



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Inspired by @wardconnor's fertilization plan, but for planted beds, I'm interested in fertilizing but not adding a whole lot more water, so I was wondering whether foliar application is a good alternative?

I've looked on the web but the vast majority of information I've come across is for cannabis fertilization, where the consensus seems to be that it's a great idea and to do it at "lights out" for best results...

I'm wondering then what opinions are on foliar annual/perennial fertilization, whether there's a better alternative, there are any obvious pitfalls, level of frequency/concentration's that might be tolerated, things like that?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Some think it's quackery, but I use Spray-n-Grow with great results. Also use on my tomatoes.

https://www.spray-n-growgardening.com

Some like Superthrive as a foliar app, too.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@TC2

Let me know what you come up with. I am interested in the same thing. I have however not done any research on it.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

TC2 said:


> Inspired by @wardconnor's fertilization plan, but for planted beds, I'm interested in fertilizing but not adding a whole lot more water, so I was wondering whether foliar application is a good alternative?
> 
> I've looked on the web but the vast majority of information I've come across is for cannabis fertilization, where the consensus seems to be that it's a great idea and to do it at "lights out" for best results...
> 
> I'm wondering then what opinions are on foliar annual/perennial fertilization, whether there's a better alternative, there are any obvious pitfalls, level of frequency/concentration's that might be tolerated, things like that?


The fert @wardconnor uses can be applied by drench or foliar application I suspect. At least most 20-20-20 shrub and flower fertilizers can, so it shouldn't be hard to find one. I use Southern AG 20-20-20, but you can find the same blend on Amazon. It's all a knockoff of the original Peter's 20-20-20 General Purpose fertilizer. I often will just mix up my backpack sprayer and go around the landscaping spraying all of my flower beds and pots and then as many shrubs as I have left in the mix.

Here's what I buy:

Southern AG 20-20-20 25 lb. bag. Then I store it in one of these food-grade Hudson 5 gallon buckets with a gamma seal lid. One bag lasts me with tons of landscaping about 1 season, but if you had just a few beds and planters it would last several seasons.

If you would rather have a smaller amount, you can buy the same thing in a 1 lb bag on Amazon.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I need to do this. I am going to try this


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

I've been using Liquid Kelp https://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Organic-Seaweed-Fertilizer-Gallon/dp/B008YG4580every 4-5 days as a foliar app in the late evening for several weeks now. Subjectively my green plants are greener and the number of blooms on my roses have doubled. Only con is that it stains flower petals. Relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I need to do this. I am going to try this


Don't abandon your drench method though. Drench is proven to be more effective with growth, since root applications are kind of like a mainline to the plant. However, I get really great results from foliar spray as well, especially with the blooming plants. I honestly think a really good program has both methods, since they sort of operate the same way but achieve slightly different results.

My week usually consists of 1 drench and 1 foliar spray where I tank mix my backpack sprayer. Sometimes I'll add a second drench or spray depending on time.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Dico112lr4 said:


> I've been using Liquid Kelp https://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Organic-Seaweed-Fertilizer-Gallon/dp/B008YG4580every 4-5 days as a foliar app in the late evening for several weeks now. Subjectively my green plants are greener and the number of blooms on my roses have doubled. Only con is that it stains flower petals. Relatively inexpensive.


I tank mix with my fertilizer something similar.  power bloom. It does stain my rose petals too but I've seen improvement since using it. I hit my azaleas with it during their blooming season to try and get them to all bloom at the same time and then eventually have stronger blooms. It helped.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah I'm going to do both. The foliar will be easier to get the plants in my beds where there is no lip to help the water pool like a flower pot has.

Both for sure.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I use either Flower Girl and Root Zone from Dr. Earth. Both are liquids and can be either foliar or drench. The formulas have humic acid, and prebiotics and give a great response from everything I put them on. Price is a little higher than most, but the quality seems to be fantastic.

https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Earth-Flower-Concentrate-Booster/dp/B00I4TCP8E/ref=sr_1_2?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1529512436&sr=1-2&keywords=flower+girl+liquid

https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Earth-1010-Concentrate-Starter/dp/B00KCYY762/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1529512661&sr=1-1&keywords=root+zone

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FGIJCV4/ref=psdc_3752891_t4_B00KCYY762

I have not used this particular blend, but have used GS plant foods liquid fish, and that is great. I assume this mixture of fish and kelp is great as well.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BBLMXVQ/ref=sspa_dk_detail_5?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B00BBLMXVQ&pd_rd_wg=XIV1E&pd_rd_r=482VH9P9KAMC9T94RX63&pd_rd_w=crOOo


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Are you diluting these products as recommended for foliar application with good tolerance?

Lots of good info! Thanks all!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@@TC2 yes using the label rates and no burn. I apply in the evening and if it's going to be a scorcher the next day I will rinse off the foliage in the morning as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex , @Greendoc , et al.,
Regarding foliar applications, how much does droplet size matter? Does a mist absorb better than drenching the plant?

You mention two 20-20-20 products you use for foliar apps. Could plain ole Miracle Gro work? Should one look closely at the composition of whatever product one is spraying to be sure there's no salt-like ingredient that might burn the leaves?


----------

